# disc brake adaptor



## phil120867 (8 Jun 2009)

Please help. I've just bought a 2001 Gary Fisher big Sur frame for £40 off eBay. I was assured that I could get an adaptor to fit to the back of the frame in order to fit disc brakes. I've just been told by my LBS that the part will cost £35 and may not work at all. I've been reading some old threads on MBR.com that say there is a part and its readily avaliable. I've taken a picture to help. does anyone know how I can get this part more cheaply? (or at all)


----------



## RedBike (8 Jun 2009)

I brought an A2Z one to fit to a cyclo-x frame. Sadly I couldn't get it to fit onto my dropouts. I 'think' yours should be alrright though (Triple check this).

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/A2Z-Mountain-...66:2|39:1|72:1688|240:1318|301:1|293:1|294:50

There's no guarantee that even if the adapter fits it will allow you to correctly align your disc caliper / the brake wont bind due to the parts flexing.


----------



## phil120867 (8 Jun 2009)

cheers, what are the holes in the frame for then, I don't think they are for a rack or mudguards?. I had heard there was a special trek part specifically for trek / Gary Fisher bikes that bolts onto the holes but maybe I just imagined this!!
thanks again. Phil


----------



## RedBike (8 Jun 2009)

yes, they do appear to be old Hayes 22mm disc brake mounts. I miss-took them for rack mounts!

And here's the mount for a £10. (Never used this store myself!)
http://www.pedalon.co.uk/acatalog/disc_mount.html


----------



## phil120867 (8 Jun 2009)

yep, that's the one. Ordered already, I'm really grateful for your help thank you very much

Phil


----------



## barq (9 Jun 2009)

I did the conversion with that part on a Trek 4500 (2004) and it worked fine. I don't think it came with any bolts which was fractionally annoying, but IIRC they were a standard size so no big deal.


----------



## phil120867 (10 Jun 2009)

Hi. See attached, I think I've cracked it here thanks to your advice. All I need now is a IS 160 attachment to bolt the brake to. It looks ok doesn't it? I'm thinking of hayes stokers from the Wooly Hat shop for £99? Any views

thanks again 
Phil


----------

